

The Netflix app on Windows 8 is Breaking … and that's Bad - stevewillensky
http://www.zdnet.com/the-netflix-app-on-windows-8-is-breaking-and-thats-bad-7000005799/

======
CurtHagenlocher
What's the point of this article? "If you want stuff to work, don't do what I
do"?

